# How long before you visited another lodge?



## MikeMay (Apr 18, 2011)

After you were raised, how long before you visited another lodge?


----------



## david918 (Apr 18, 2011)

It was a couple of months for me.The soonest visits I know of were 2 friends of mine raised on a Sat.morning in Army lodge in SA,after lunch we took them to visit Lonnie Irwin Daylite lodge.


----------



## Benton (Apr 18, 2011)

I voted that I hadn't visited another lodge, but that's not true, I've sat in on a called meeting for an EA's proficiency in a nearby lodge while I was still an FC. Just didn't think about it until after I clicked the button. 

Edit:

Actually haven't visited another lodge since my raising, now that I think about it. I guess I don't feel the need, usually. York Rite keeps me busy enough and allows me to see most of the other blue lodge guys in the area that I don't normally see.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 18, 2011)

I visited a lodge the next night. In fact I visited 4 lodges within 3 weeks of being raised.  My friends in the lodge got me involved immediately.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 18, 2011)

A day & a half. (Raised on Thursday night, visited Saturday morning).


----------



## LCWebb (Apr 19, 2011)

As an EA, I sat in at a nearby lodge for an EA degree 2 weeks after I went through.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 19, 2011)

I went and sat in on an EA the same week I received my EA. Since I was raised? I've probably only visited 2 or 3 other lodges.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I actually visited my first lodge 2 weeks after my initiation. Here, a EA can visit other lodges, when accompanied by a MM. Not all lodges do so, but most. We usually visit as FC, you actually have to visit as a FC, if you want to be raised. At least, many lodges hold it that way. My first visit was with a brother of my lodge to a lodge, he holds dual membership.

But personally, I would not vote for "as soon as I can". One should be versed in the own ways before visiting.


----------



## Goatrider (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I was raised in March of this year I have visited 12 lodges. Since I was initiated I gave visited 13 the thirteenth was the week after my initiation.


----------



## David Duke (Apr 19, 2011)

I visit as often as I can it is one of the best ways to find light, since I am doing the duties as lodge secretary my time has been severely cramped however.

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't one of the requirements of the A.L.L. program a visit to a neighboring lodge and the A.L.L. program is to be completed in 90 days.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 19, 2011)

I was raised on a saturday, our WM is also DDGM, so Monday, Thursday, and Friday we visited other lodges and Tuesday was our regular meeting.


----------



## Hndrx (Apr 19, 2011)

Was raised earlier this month and visited a lodge within 2 days.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 20, 2011)

I petitioned the Belton Lodge as soon as I was raised, and I visited the Salado Lodge within the month. I have freinds in both. I have not sat in lodge in Killeen nor in Holland yet, but hope to soon.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Brother Mik(ie)May.  I was lucky enough to come in 007 when the Grand Master was handing out EA and FC pens.  About two weeks after I was initiated PGM Donny Broughton penned an EA pin on me at the annual Holland 1 visit.  Two months later he pinned a FC pen on me, also in Houston.  Those are certainly grand memories for me.  What a start!

Since I travel at least once a month.  I also belong to two lodges.


----------



## Mac (Apr 25, 2011)

Within maybe 4-5 days of my EA, I was watching someone else go through the same degree at a different lodge.  I had been advised that it would help with the memory work, and boy it did!


----------



## AnthonyBolding (Apr 25, 2011)

I plan on going to every lodge in Austin after being raised.


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 26, 2011)

I was out visiting the day after I was Raised . And I would encourage all new Master Masons to get out and visit . By getting out there and visiting you meet more brothers who have more to teach you . I was not only taught by my own lodge brothers , but from many well versed Brethren from many different lodges . It had widened my pool of brethren to choose from when in need of answers very quickly , and I still go to many of these brothers for help when needed . I have been a Mason for many years but to this day no matter what Lodge I am visiting , I always pick up little tidbits here or there and learn something new .


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> I always pick up little tidbits here or there and learn something new .


 

More should.  In the long run, this keeps a lodge from becoming stale.  We should be out observing other lodges.  Question (internally) what you see different.  Then go out and get a second opinion of what is correct. Make sure your lodge is following correct practices.

Meeting new brethren is among the wages you receive.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (May 1, 2011)

If memory serves, I visited our neighbor lodge about a week or two after being raised.


----------



## cacarter (May 2, 2011)

The day after I was raised, I went to the meeting for the lodge that shares our building.  The next Saturday I was at a district wide outdoor hilltop degree, and they had me take part in the degree team.  Probably because they needed someone young.


----------



## chrisu0017 (May 9, 2011)

I visited several other lodges in our district before I was raised, and even worked in a couple of degrees. Since I was raised, I have continued to visit other lodges, as I enjoy the work and seeing first hand how our brothers are helping others.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (May 9, 2011)

A couple of months after I was raised, I visited Mount Vernon 691. Worked in a MM degree for them during one of the snow storms a couple of months later. Before my first year up, I also made it to Forrest 19 (Huntsville). I've thoroughly enjoyed getting around and metting other brothers at their "house."


----------



## cemab4y (May 14, 2011)

There were 7 (seven) operating lodges in my county (Warren County KY). I visited all of them, as soon as I could (within two months of my raising). I have visited lodges in 13 states, WashDC, and five (5) foreign countries. I even visited a Canadian-sponsored lodge in Afghanistan. One thing I wish I did, was to have had a "Masonic Passport", which is a booklet, where you can record visits to other lodges.


----------

